# Sticky  Popular Threads



## ModeratorTeam (Jan 20, 2015)

*dwwilson44:* *Freud FT1700 router guide bushings *

 *bradleyjere:* *cutting board rounded corners w/juice goove* 

 *Mike:* *Making your own sub-base plate *


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great idea from the Mod team.....


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, James. A great idea. Many of us could benefit greatly by having these to review occasionally and have in one place for quick reference. Thanks.


----------



## Kate396 (Mar 22, 2017)

This is great idea. Appreciated.


----------



## HHJ (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks great! For newbies like me such a compilation is absolutely amazing


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Good choices too!


----------

